# Wheel size question



## GTOgator (Nov 6, 2005)

I have heard of people fitting Fittipaldi Force wheels to their GTO...however I can only find these particular wheels in a 5-112 lug arrangement. I thought the GTO was a 5-120. Anybody know if Fittipaldi makes these in 5-120?


----------



## GGTTOO (Oct 6, 2005)

It says they are only sold by discount tire...call your local store. They do not always list all the bolt patterns online. The wheels I got were not listed for our car, but when I called they found some that would fit.


----------

